# Keto Pecan Pie Muffins



## jcam222 (Oct 4, 2022)

Saw this recipe the other day and knew I had to make it. It’s been a minute since I’ve made a tasty keto treat.  Recipe makes a dozen.  Mix 1/2 cup softened butter and 3/4 cup Brown Swerve in mixer until nice and creamy. Add 2 room temp large eggs and 1/2 t caramel extract. Mix until well mixed then add in 1 cup of fine almond flour and 1/4 t salt and mix until the boringly incorporated. Hand fold in 1 cup chopped pecans and 1/3 cup sugar free chocolate chips. I didn’t have any so I used sugar free salted caramel chips.  Bake at 325F 25-30 minutes until just set on top. Should be a little jiggly so they are nice and gooey inside. Passed a few out and they were loved. My buddies teenage daughter said you couldn’t tell they were keto and loved it. Dressed up with a little fresh whipped cream and a sugar free caramel sauce. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
Thanks for looking! If you are doing low carb / keto I think you will love these.


----------



## tbern (Oct 4, 2022)

Look really good!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 5, 2022)

Wow Jeff!  Another winner.  I will be doing these soon.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 5, 2022)

Looks delicious Jeff, nicely done.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 5, 2022)

I'm not much on dessert but I think I'd love popping 3-4 of those delicious looking treats down my pie hole! Beautiful piece of work there Jeff, bookmarked. RAY


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 5, 2022)

Nice, Jeff! I don't really follow a keto diet, but I do try to omit or drastically reduce sugar in food. Consequently, I never eat anything sweet and my sweet tooth misses it. I will try this, thank you for the recipe...


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 5, 2022)

tbern said:


> Look really good!! Thanks for sharing!


Thanks and quite welcome


BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Wow Jeff!  Another winner.  I will be doing these soon.  Thanks for sharing.


I think you will like these despite the almond flour Brian. I plan on taking some to my BiL ( also a Bryan) who usually has issues with almond flour texture. Must be the name :)


gmc2003 said:


> Looks delicious Jeff, nicely done.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks Chris


sawhorseray said:


> I'm not much on dessert but I think I'd love popping 3-4 of those delicious looking treats down my pie hole! Beautiful piece of work there Jeff, bookmarked. RAY


Thanks Ray! These make a real nice snack with a cup of coffee.


GonnaSmoke said:


> Nice, Jeff! I don't really follow a keto diet, but I do try to omit or drastically reduce sugar in food. Consequently, I never eat anything sweet and my sweet tooth misses it. I will try this, thank you for the recipe...


I think you will like them. The desserts I post with Swerve and other sweeteners are hard to distinguish from the real sweets with dramatically less sugar / carbs. These are 2 net carbs each and virtually zero sugar.                          The key thing on these is to not over bake. I may even pull at 20 minutes next time. Want that center to be nice and gooey.


----------



## JCAP (Oct 5, 2022)

Those looks great no matter what kind of diet you're on. Awesome!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 5, 2022)

Whoa Jeff!  Those muffins  look and sound delicious.  Recipe saved.

Stu


----------

